# Scratch removal on head and fog lights



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey I have some scratches on my head lights and fog lights from the previous owner, some catch my finger nail but I wan't to get them out with out spending money to buy new ones. Do you have any sugguestions on how to remove them? Thank you!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've cleaned and polished them with a fine rubbing compound, wax and a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I might give this a try also... thanks for the tip


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

For the deep scratches you may want to start with 1000 grit and then move to 3000 grit prior to Rukee's suggestion.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Are there any chemicals or certain compounds you recommend?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

barbedwire88 said:


> Are there any chemicals or certain compounds you recommend?


Meguiar's Headlight and Clear Plastic Restoration Kit


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to try that meguiars kit, today I tried polishing them with plastic polish, and then some plastic restoring stuff, then I got some 600 grit sand paper and wet sanded it, then repeated the polish and the other stuff for a bit, then after that (which helped a lot but I still need to do a little more) I used a small buffer and tooth paste and that also helped a lot and made them very clear. I wish I would of taken some pictures to show.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

600 grit sounds a bit course(may cause more scratches then your elliminating), I'd go with 1000-1500 grit then machine polish.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

600 grit is working pretty good so far, after I sand it I use a micro ball that I attatch at the end of my drill and buff it, I did a lot more today and its looking really good so far


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

I use 600 first then go over it with 1000 then 2000. Use a fine grade rubbing compound and they look good as new.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Meguiar's Headlight and Clear Plastic Restoration Kit


:agree

That was going to be my suggestion. That stuff works wonders. You'll probably have to put some more on every month, but its worth it. Works great on headlights that have gotten foggy/discolored... I use it all the time on my wife's Saturn.


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

3m makes an awsome head light restoration kit. It includes sand paper,polishing pad and compound for use with your cordless drill. I have been useing it on scratched and fogged over headlights for a while now. It works awsome but it seams like once you do polish them you have to do it again every 6 months or so or they fog up. If its a scratch that you can live with I would leave it alone. The part number for the kit is 39008 I picked mine up at Oreillys for like $20 bucks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

clean very good

wet sand with 2000 grit until scratches are removed

clean very good

clear


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Headlights*

Are the headlights on our GTO"S glass or plastic ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Plastic


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was in Harbor Freight the other day and saw their *"12 Minute Headlamp Lens Restorer Kit"*. I wonder if these are any good?
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------

